# Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100 - noch verwendbar? Stecker defekt!



## McKofFly (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

durch einen "glücklichen" Zufall, bin ich kostenlos an eine Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100 gekommen. Hatte ein gebrauchtes Gehäuse (Corsair Carbide 500R) gekauft und das Teil war mit dabei. Nun sieht es aber sehr ramponiert aus. Siehe Bilder

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Ist der Radiator noch brauchbar? Auf dem Foto sieht man sie schlimmste Stelle ... der Rest sieht ganz OK aus!
2. Gibt es eine möglichkeit den 3 poligen Stecker zu reparieren? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieser den Strom für die Pumpe liefert.

Vielen Dank,
mck


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Oktober 2014)

Die Lamellen kann man mit etwas Gefühl wieder hinbiegen. Kabelbinder eignen sich da gut und machen wenig Schaden.

Zum Stecker, entweder crimpen oder an einen intakten Stecker löten. Zur Belegung kann ich aber keine Tipps geben, sry.

Allerdings sieht der Bereich unten Links bei den Lamellen echt bescheiden aus. Teste das Teil auf alle Fälle erstma irgendwo im ausgebauten Zustand.


----------



## RaZZoe (29. Oktober 2014)

Stimme ich zu, ein leak test ist auf jeden Fall angebracht. Wenn alles dicht ist, dann sind die verbogenen Lamellen überhaupt kein Problem. Du verlierst im schlimmsten Fall minimal Kühlperformance.

Was den Stecker angeht kannst Du auch sowas hierKLICK kaufen und den Stecker wieder richten. Kabelbelegung findest Du sicher online irgendwo...


----------



## McKofFly (29. Oktober 2014)

Na das macht ja schon mal Hoffung. Also erstmal den Stecker richten und dann die Pumpe einfach mal anschließen und schauen ob irgendwo Flüssigkeit austritt...wenn alles dicht ist, sind die 30€ fur das Gehause + H100 wohl sehr gut angelegt ^^ bei die Kuhlung für meinen i3 reichlich übertrieben sein sollte...aber was man hat, dass hat man.

Wenn ich den Stecker gerichtet, sowie mal nen Leerlauf gemacht habe, melde ich mich nochmal.

Habe ich das richtig gelesen, dass man bei dem Steckern, welchen du im Link gepostet hast, nicht löten muss aber kann...?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Oktober 2014)

Huch, was hat denn der Vorbesitzer mit dem Teil gemacht ? 
Wie schon geschrieben, dichtheitsprüfung ist ganz sicher angebracht, wegen der Kabelbelegung vielleicht mal bei Corsair nachfragen. Gibts hier im Forum auch.


----------



## McKofFly (29. Oktober 2014)

Na mal sehen was Corsair dazu sagt. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Naachtrag: Ich glaube das war nicht der Vorbesitzer, sondern die Versandwart. Den wärend das Gehäuse gut verpackt verschickt wurde, wurde die WaKü einfach in eine Tüte zusammen mit den Lüftern und in das Gehäuse gehauen. Somit wird die Backplate sowie die Lüfter den Schaden angerichtet haben ... da die Post ja auch nicht allzu zimperlich mit ihrer Ware umgeht, wird das Paket einige umdrehungen gemacht haben :-/

Noch eine Frage: Weiß jmd. ob die 140mm Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 da drauf passen? Die haben ja die Bohrungen für 120 mm ... obwohl, wohl eher nicht, da sie ja dennoch breiter sind :-/


----------



## McKofFly (3. November 2014)

Habe heute den Stecker bekommen und mich auch mal dran gemacht, das gute Teil wieder anzuschließen - und sie da, es funktioniert  die Anlage scheint dicht und es "läuft".

Nun mal eine allgemeine Frage, man hört ja die Pumpe, ist es auch normal das man es "gluckern" hört? Auch konnte ich keine Veränderung der Lautstärke feststellen, als ich den Knopf in der Mitte betätigte ... ist das normal?

Habe die Anlage nur an den Strom gehangen, mehr nicht ... auch den 3 Pin stecker habe ich nirgends rangeklemmt ...


----------

